# are my fish sick?



## BigTipper (Mar 9, 2004)

one of my RBP's and one of my terns have developed what looks like a white cloudy area on one of thier eyes. looks like a cataract. what is it? please share your knowledge. thanks.


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

cloudy eye.... 1 tablespoon of salt per 10 gallons of water should do the trick (predissolve the salt)


----------



## apex (Feb 15, 2004)

What if you have softwater from the tap is that enough salt to work? (i dont use it from that tap i use from well)


----------



## PlaygroundTactics (Oct 19, 2004)

your talking about in the eye itself right.. not on the outside surface?

another thing that helps to identify possible sickness/irritations is watch thier color CAREFULLY. i just delt with my first sick red and it's AMAZING how much thier body colors can change when stressed/sick!


----------



## piranhapat (Oct 11, 2003)

Add melafix that will clear it up in a day or two.... I had the same thing it went away in a day. Could be from a bactica boom nothing to worried about.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

i personally always try and use salt first then resort to meds. do the 1tbs of salt/10gallons then add melafix if necessary.


----------



## BigTipper (Mar 9, 2004)

would the salt pose a threat to my bio filter?


----------

